# 20G Tang Tank - Stocking?



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Planning on setting up a small tang tank. Tank in mind is likely going to be a 20G although I may be able to stretch to a 30G.

I definitely want some shellies (Multies or Occies I think) and originally was thinking about a species tank.

I would however quite like to have some others in there if that's viable. Perhaps some Julies, C. Leptosoma or Calvus? Could I realistically have either of them with the shellies in such a tank?


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

what are the dimensions of the tank ? Cyps need tanks of around 4 feet in length,


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah right, that's a no for the cyps then.

The one i'm currently looking at is approximately 70 x 30 x 35 cm.

Some shellies, a pair of the smaller Julie's (Gombe perhaps?) and a single Calvus perhaps? Or too much?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stick to one or two species in this 27" tank.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Multis would be my choice for one species, you could go for a single calvus or a Julie pair,Ornatus,Dickfeldi or Transcriptus,but to get a "pair"you need 4 or 5 juvies wait for two to form a pair then if you can offload the remainder,another species that might fit in would be 2 /3 punks N.Caudopunctatus one of my favs',so multis and a single calvus/or a pair of Julies/ or 2/3 punks


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know much about punks I'll be honest, what's their territory? What are their characters etc?


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Compared to other tangs they are very easy going fish,always out and about,they stick around the rock work ,as much as I like my calvus he doesn't move far from the cover of rocks,punks are always on display,can't reccomend them enough


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Could I get away with some Multies in one corner with some shells and then some punks in a rock stack on the other side then?

How would Syno Petricola go with these?


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think multis and punks together would be a problem, as you say rock work at one end ,bed of shells at the other,synos tho will eat the eggs of your shellies if he can get near them that is,I would say just stick to two species


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Anything from the lake suitable for the upper water levels at all?

Just conscious it's a fairly tall tank for the size and might be a bit bare at the top that's all.

Also, would Occies work instead of Multies, just to have another option.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Gold occies tho more colourful than multis are IMO not as interesting ,as multis they don't build colonies like multis which is their great charm,filling the upper levels in tang set ups especially in smaller tanks ie under 4 feet is a prob unless you go for a non Tanganyika fish such as rainbows,this is why I like the punks so much they are very active around your rock work ,so if you build your rocks up high they will give you plenty of activity in the upper levels


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Simple question then: why Punks over Julies? (Especially when next to Multies, Julies may offer a colour variation?)


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Just a personal preference I have both in my 200 Ltr set up j.regani and punks ,my Julies spend a lot of their time in the rock work whereas the punks are out and about all the time,with a small tank with just a couple of species you want fish that are always on display,Julies yes more colourful and in their own way just as interesting ,but they do tend to hide away a bit


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I leave rockdweller plus shelly to tanks of 36" or over.
Just find they are pushed too close in shorter.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you think I could get away with Multies, Calvo/Comp (a few, down to a pair) and some punks OR Julies in this 20G tank just to start with, from young juvies for about 8-12 months, before moving up to a bigger tank?

Just wonder whether it would be ok whilst they're small and young?


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Calvus/Comps in with multis in a tank that size I would say no,I had occasion to put a small calvus in a tank of similar size along with a colony of multis and they didn't give him a minutes peace,in defence of their young they are very aggressive, any fish you put in a tank that size along with a colony of multis is going to be harassed by the parents and their offspring


----------



## SF1098 (Jun 23, 2013)

You mentioned S. Petricola, just to point out that true Petricola are hard to come by and are expensive. The more commonly available is s.Lucipinnis which is pretty much the same. Sometimes known as Dwarf Petricola or are even labeled Petricola in the shops

That's what I read on planet catfish at least!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

SF1098 said:


> You mentioned S. Petricola, just to point out that true Petricola are hard to come by and are expensive. The more commonly available is s.Lucipinnis which is pretty much the same. Sometimes known as Dwarf Petricola or are even labeled Petricola in the shops
> 
> That's what I read on planet catfish at least!


Good sourse of info on catfish!
Kind of been on about it for ages on cichlid forums without too much success.
Real _petricola_ 6" guy very rair. Claimed to be bred commertialy but no proof so any sold as this well you kind of need a lot of trust. WC yep they can be got here for about £28 a pop.

_lucipinnis_ AKA dwarf Petricola sadly still gets sold as _petricola_ never tops 4".


Sadly once a fish gets imported and sold under one name it sticks with breeders. Esp as they know they get more money selling em as _S.petricola_ Separation happend in 1999. Kind of slow to get with it?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh me I would not subject any shelly to the attentions of iether in a 20g.
Even if the do not get all the fry they push the shells about trying to get them.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh I am not saying do not mix shellys with _S.lucipinnis_ (Some of my more interesting tanks I do this   ) just do not do it in a small tank and expect things to work out OK.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

In a standard 33g would my choices be much wider? Could I accommodate shellies and a couple rock-dwellers as well?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is a standard 33g 36" long? (My 36" are 29g so not sure) if so yep your choices open up.

3 bottom territory holding cichlid species is still a squease but you can cheat and go for a none other cichlid territory holder like Paracyps (group) and/or Sumbu dwarf (pair) and/or single goby cichlid, one shelly pair and one small rockdweller pair.

Two territory holding rockdwellers in that tank like puncs and Julies I realy dunno its not something I have tried.

All the best James


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes it's 36" the one I'm looking at.


----------

